

Compact Analog Thumbstick concept (2007) - anonymfus
https://web.archive.org/web/20070216040357/http://www.industrialdesign.ru/project_09.html

======
anonymfus
Why it's relevant?

Because this Apple patent:

[http://appft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sect2=H...](http://appft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sect2=HITOFF&d=PG01&p=1&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsrchnum.html&r=1&f=G&l=50&s1=%2220150015475%22.PGNR.&OS=DN/20150015475&RS=DN/20150015475)

[http://www.patentlyapple.com/patently-apple/2015/01/apple-
in...](http://www.patentlyapple.com/patently-apple/2015/01/apple-invents-a-
home-button-that-doubles-as-a-gaming-joystick.html)

